# Mom photographers



## Emerana (Jun 9, 2008)

I know I posted once a long while ago about this but I thought maybe because I have been around longer, more moms would reply.  I know there are alot of us on here.  I think it would be fun to get a discussion going.  

I think being a mom photographer adds quite a few joys and challenges.  On the positive side I have two cuties to practice on and a ton of friends kids too.  But finding time to go out shooting is really hard.  I guess it is because I am a full time (meaning 24/7) stay at home mom.  When I really cant get out I have started to go do driving photo shoots.  When the kids are sleepy I load them up, give them a snack and go looking for something I can shoot in or by my car.  I have only done it twice.  Once the kids started to cry instead of nap so I called it off and the other I found this great cemetery I could drive through (huge score!).

I really need to get a small P&S camera to take snap shots ... like when we go to the zoo or birthday parties.  I kind of hate not doing my best work for every shot, but I am sick of lugging around my XTi and lenses.

So my questions to fellow photog-moms is
What are the best and worst things about being into photography and being a mom?
How do you get in time to shoot?
Do you use different cameras when you are seriously shooting verses when just getting snaps of your kids?


----------



## Miaow (Jun 9, 2008)

I hear you on getting the time to take pictures, especially if I want to do tripod shots etc.  I have a 2.5 year old that likes to take off if I let go of her hand lol so I tend to mainly only shoot pics on expeditions if I my boyfriend is with me so he can keep an eye on her.  I do do pics though sometimes if driving if I'm close to the car and sometimes do pics outside at home if she's absorbed in some kids TV show lol  Sunsets and sunrises shots are currently sorta out of the question unless we are driving somewhere cause usually she'd be asleep or having dinner at those times if home - also my boyfriend's currently working afternoon shifts which means I cant get him to mind her at sunset time either.

I can't really get pics of her cause she knows what a camera is and as soon as it's pointed at her she'll look/run away - I did manage once to get a good one of her by pretending to sneeze while taking the pic LOL - mind you that was with a point and shoot so I didnt have to have my face/eye up to the veiwfinder at the time lol

I tend to only use the P&S now if I want to do a video.


----------



## maytay20 (Jun 9, 2008)

I am also right there with you on the whole time issue.  It has been really tight since we bought a house and that of course needs our attention too now.   Along with the fact that DH and I both work part time, DH has a DJ company and I do photography here and there.  Now I like to do photos of my kids but they hate to hold still for photos.  I do have a 30 foot remote trigger for my camera and that can be a huge help for my kids.  I only use my P&S if I absolutely can not use or do not have my SLR. Some times my camera phone takes better photos than my P&S.  The photos never turn out with my P&S but of course it is also not a canon so I shouldn't expect much more.  More than anything else my P&S has turned into a camera for my 3 and 7yr old to use.  Since my kids are getting bigger it has got easier to take photos while they are close but I don't have to have all of my attention on them.


----------



## Emerana (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah, both my 2.5 year old and 1.5 year old are now camera shy too.  They are just so over it.  I have teenage step sons too who are soooo not into getting their photos taken.  Once in a while I can round them up for a group shot and they dont understand why I cant be done in one shot.  I now bribe or threaten them (not a mean threat of course).  Now if only I could get a pic of my little ones being nice to eachother I would be super psyched.

I also totally relate to the running thing.  My son is 2.5 and very much glued to me, but my daughter is a rocket and runs at her first chance.  It really makes shooting (where I have to be looking in the camera) is impossible if she is free.


----------



## maytay20 (Jun 9, 2008)

Emerana said:


> Once in a while I can round them up for a group shot and they don't understand why I cant be done in one shot. I now bribe or threaten them (not a mean threat of course).


I have tried both of those.  They will clean their room before letting me take pictures of them.    Of course with it getting warm I am trying a new one.  We can go to the park if I can take your picture before you play.


----------



## Miaow (Jun 9, 2008)

Emerana said:


> Yeah, both my 2.5 year old and 1.5 year old are now camera shy too.  They are just so over it.  I have teenage step sons too who are soooo not into getting their photos taken.  Once in a while I can round them up for a group shot and they dont understand why I cant be done in one shot.  I now bribe or threaten them (not a mean threat of course).  Now if only I could get a pic of my little ones being nice to eachother I would be super psyched.
> 
> I also totally relate to the running thing.  My son is 2.5 and very much glued to me, but my daughter is a rocket and runs at her first chance.  It really makes shooting (where I have to be looking in the camera) is impossible if she is free.



I think once my daughters a little older the bribery may work to get a good pic of her but the only bribery that works at pres is if she wants something etc - like eat your food or i'll turn the tv off lol.

Maybe its a girl thing with the running also lol


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jun 9, 2008)

What are the best and worst things about being into photography and being a mom?
the best is that I have a lifetime of memories of my son from the day he was born.  good pictures, quality pictures, pictures to treasure.
the worst is that shooting him as time goes on is harder and harder as he gets irritated by the camera now and even gets violent towards the camera.

How do you get in time to shoot?

Well I shoot my son everyday.  We go on playdates and I shoot my mom's friends kids endlessly.  With my son right there with me.

RIght now, I'm out of school for the summer so every Tuesday, I've still been sending him to daycare and lining up shoots.  Not that I really should be doing that because I can't afford it.  I'm hoping that these free photo sessions will pay off one of these days with someone buying my photo's in mass quantity.

Do you use different cameras when you are seriously shooting verses when just getting snaps of your kids?

Yes and no.  I take my rebel pretty much to every moms group and every outside event we attend.  I dont' want to be stuck with my sh*tty p&s if I can help it.

I do have a p&s that I keep in my purse that has video capabilities also so I am NEVER Without a camera.


----------



## ~Stella~ (Jun 9, 2008)

I have a 2yo a 4yo and a newborn.

It's challenging - I just try to keep the camera handy at all times.  Right now the newborn is getting the bulk of the screen time....mostly because she can't run away.

My camera is a P&S, albeit a nice one, so I guess that question is moot.

Also it's very hot outside right now and I don't want them out (even if the Texas midday sun didn't make for lousy lighting), so we are kind of in limbo of late.

I do try to take them to a park or arboretum once a month or so and get a really good shoot in, but even that is tough with (now) 3 of them.


----------



## twocolor (Jun 9, 2008)

I've got 4 kids.  11 yr, 8yr, 4yr, 1yr.  My kids were my inspiration for getting into photography.  It was their photos that people started noticing.  It's because of them that my business is where it's at now.  My first wedding was booked SOLELY based on looking through scrapbooks of my children.

When I'm home, my camera is never in it's bag!  With kids, I always want it ready. 

When we go to the park, I put on a zoom lens and just sit on a bench and watch them.  I get beautiful pics this way.

My biggest frustration is that I would love to experiment with some landscape type photos, travel type photos, and I don't have the money to send a family of six on a vacation just to get some pretty pics, and I can't bear to leave my children home for the a week or more just to get those same photos.  I just remind myself, that my time will come where I can have a little more freedom!

As far as clients go, I am honest with them from the beginning.  If they aren't able to work around my schedule so that my shoots are being done while my husband is home to watch the kids, then I do add the price of day care onto my bill.  My kids are my inspiration, and my life, and they come before ANY client.  Most clients find this attitude quite refreshing.  Granted they aren't going to reschedule the time of their wedding just so I don't have to get a sitter.  I try to be reasonable with the wedding day.


----------



## mrodgers (Jun 9, 2008)

I think I remember that first thread, Emerana.

Just wanted to say again, great for all you stay-at-home moms.  I don't even know why that term really needs to be in existance.  You are doing your duty as a mother in raising your children.

Nope, I'm not a mom, but I'm on the other end.  My wife stays at home.  I know how difficult it can be in the wallet.  I have a 4 year old that is absolutely photogenic, and a 7 yr old who tells me, "put the stupid camera away, Dad..."  Both girls.

The reason I think the moms who stay home are great is because the children get so much more from that.  That is why my wife stays home.  My 7 yr old brought home straight A's through her entire 1st grade.  I believe it is the result of my wife staying home and taking care of the kids.

After the story in yesterday's paper, I would definitely not put my kids in daycare.  A young lady holding a daycare of 6 children in her home, turned her back for mere minutes to change a diaper.  When she turned around, a 10 month old was lying on the floor unresponsive.  One of the 7 year olds admitted that she picked up the 10 month old and threw her on the basement cement floor two times.  The baby was pronounced dead on the way to the hospital.

So, great job to all you mothers out there who are doing the right thing by actually being a mother to your children rather than shipping them off somewhere else.  I know that sometimes daycare can't be helped, but 99% of the families I know, send off their kids to daycare all day so that they can afford all the boats, 4wheelers, SUVs, etc.  I guess that material things are more important than the child they have brought into this world for many out there.


----------



## Miaow (Jun 10, 2008)

mrodgers said:


> Just wanted to say again, great for all you stay-at-home moms.  I don't even know why that term really needs to be in existance.  You are doing your duty as a mother in raising your children.
> 
> Nope, I'm not a mom, but I'm on the other end.  My wife stays at home.  I know how difficult it can be in the wallet.  I have a 4 year old that is absolutely photogenic, and a 7 yr old who tells me, "put the stupid camera away, Dad..."  Both girls.
> 
> ...



:thumbup: It's nice to hear from a male who's supportive of mums who stay home  

Thats such a sad story also  I've heard a few similar stories in the past about day care places - It does make me more adamant in a way not to send my daughter to a day care place unless its REALLY needed - actually in 2.5 years she's only been babysat once (by my brothers) and that was cause my boyfriend & I had to go to a wedding where children were strictly not allowed.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes, it would be lovely to stay home full time with your kids as "a mother should be doing", but I think its irresponsible to imply that daycares are unsafe or unneccesary.

What do you gather a single mother should do?  Your damned if you do, damned if you don't.

If you stay home with your kid, you would need to collect assistance.. Then you get THOSE attitudes.

If you send your kid to daycare, you get the above attitudes.

Just lovely.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jun 10, 2008)

mrodgers said:


> So, great job to all you mothers out there who are doing the right thing by actually being a mother to your children rather than shipping them off somewhere else..



totally unbelievable.  If you posted this on any kind of birth club forum, or mom's website, you would have your ass chewed back out and handed to you.  I'm just going to pretend I never read this and put your ass on ignore.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Jun 10, 2008)

mrodgers said:


> I think I remember that first thread, Emerana.
> 
> Just wanted to say again, great for all you stay-at-home moms. I don't even know why that term really needs to be in existance. You are doing your duty as a mother in raising your children.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, sure, whatever. Both of my kids attended daycare while my wife and I both worked. I can assure you that it was not to buy 4 wheelers, SUV's, and boats. It was so that we could give them the best life possible. Both of my kids did fine in school and are now productive adults in our society.

To you gals who are stay at home moms, I salute you. It is a great way to raise your kids and you get to spend so much more time with them. And it is a very hard job, as well. However, it is well worth it. :heart:


----------



## tineybabes (Jun 10, 2008)

ouch people, well i am a sole parent to my 4 daughters and at the moment i am a stay at home mum, but would like to get back out into the work force so i can supply my children with more things that they need when they get older for their education... does that make me a bad parent then? i dont think it does, but everyone is entitled to their own opinions and we all like to have the freedom of choice, and for some of us thats easier said than done... People have bills to pay and mortgages to keep making payments to and may not want to go back to work but need to for the sake of their families...


----------



## Miaow (Jun 10, 2008)

True not all daycare places have things like _that_ happen - there's been a few cases here of kids being found outside places on busy roads or locked in centres after the staff had shut up for the day - but true its' in a minority (well we hope so anyway).

Here we do get assistance to stay at home (depending on partners (if have one) income) but its not a lot (if single) so things are pretty tight when you take into account rent etc... Yes if you want better than 'scraping by' then you do need to work.

Child care costs though do take a bit out (some places are quite expensive) so really for a wife to be back at work and have a child in childcare - the wife's income would have to be pretty reasonable to cover those costs (though they are partially re-couperable at tax time)

Unfortunately it is a dammed if you do, dammed if you dont, attitude on nearly all parenting desicison not just the SAHM angle :/


----------



## mrodgers (Jun 10, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> What do you gather a single mother should do?  Your damned if you do, damned if you don't.


Tis why I said _"I know that sometimes daycare can't be helped"_ meaning the single parents who can't stay home.



			
				Rick Waldroup said:
			
		

> Yeah, sure, whatever. Both of my kids attended daycare while my wife and I both worked. I can assure you that it was not to buy 4 wheelers, SUV's, and boats. It was so that we could give them the best life possible. Both of my kids did fine in school and are now productive adults in our society.


The best life possible?  And what does that mean?  Why does that necessitate them spending most of their time in daycare?  What is the best life possible?  Showing your love towards them by being able to go to Disneyworld?  Or showing your love to them with actual love and caring for them, being there when they walk or talk for the first time?  Maybe them knowing that you are there within arms reach when they are hurt or are sad...  Oh, of course, giving them the best life possible would be sending them off somewhere else all day long while you both work so you can purchase those material things that mean nothing for them....

As I stated, my wife stays home.  I make the same money at work as everyone else.  I provide a home for my children as everyone else at work does.  I have 2 cars, one on loan, as everyone else at work.  I have a pool in the back yard for the kids to beat the summer heat.  My kids and I have bicycles that we actively go out and ride.  Yet, I can count on one hand how many at work whom one parent stays home to raise their children.  But I understand, those at work who claim they couldn't survive on just the husband's income while the mother stays home wouldn't be buying all the RC trucks to go racing on the weekend, or the quads and motorcycles to go riding on the weekends, or all the guns and bows to go hunting, and all the playstations and xboxes so their children can sit zombielike in front of the TV from the time their parents pick them up until they go to bed.....  Indeed, 2 incomes must be necessary.  I'm just someone special whom is the only one capable of providing my children with the best life possible at my sad and sorry income.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Jun 10, 2008)

Are you for real?

You assume a lot of things about the way my kids were raised. All of your assumptions are wrong.


----------



## Emerana (Jun 10, 2008)

my goodness, this post was suppose to be supportive of other moms who were trying to juggle their art and motherhood.  Why does everything have to turn into a big debate here?

I think its ok to say "good for you" to people who are sahms.  We deserve it and dont get alot of pats on the back.  But we do it because it feels like the right thing for our kids.  But I understand why some people took it as offensive, but I dont think he meant it to be so.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Jun 10, 2008)

Emerana, your idea about a P&S is a great one, especially with the quality of the P&S cameras being made today. They are miles ahead of where they were just a few years ago. I have seriously been looking at a Canon G9 for this very purpose. It does get a little tiring lugging around a big camera with lenses and so on. I can just imagine trying to do that and having to take care of children at the same time.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jun 10, 2008)

And what woudl one do if there was only one parent/one income?  What would you suggest then? Truly curious.

(Btw, I *am* a single, stay at home mother.  I work on the weekends while my son is with his father, because I *DO* believe the best care for him is with me.  I barely make it financially, but I Do.  HOwever, when I go to school, daycare is THE only option I have.  One day he is with a friend, the other day in daycare.  It is ultimately important that I finish school so that I can provide more than this small 2 bedroom with no money to even eat with.


----------



## Emerana (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow the G9 looks great...I might have to wait until the price drops a bit though


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Jun 10, 2008)

Emerana said:


> Wow the G9 looks great...I might have to wait until the price drops a bit though


 
Yep, wait until maybe next year and you might be able to pick one up on ebay for a decent price.  I played with one of these at a camera store a couple of months back.  It is solidly built- not cheap plastic like so many others.  The lens is sharp.  The only downside that I saw was a slight shutter lag- but it is still better than most other P&S's.  I have an old Nikon Coolpix 5000 that is a nice little camera but the shutter lag is just horrendous.


----------



## ~Stella~ (Jun 10, 2008)

As a SAHM/WAHM I find Mrogers post highly offensive - to suggest that working moms are sending their children off to baby death camps for the sake of a few extra bucks blows me away. Not all working moms wish to work - many would prefer to stay home, but it's just not financially feasible. But some actually enjoy the intellectual stimulation and adult contact and I wouldn't begrudge them that for one moment. 

Every mother is doing the best for their child in the best way they know how. I appreciate the pat on the back because I think I am doing what is right for _my_ children and I am fortunate enough to be able to do that, but that doesn't mean it's right for all families and no one should be made to feel like a lesser parent for leaving the home and supporting their family.

And this thread didn't specify only SAHMs could post - it referred to *all* moms, so the post was even more inappropriate.  I realize it wasn't meant to be offensive, but sometimes you need to think before posting something as unthinking and inflammatory as that.
_____________________________

*Emerana,* what side of the city are you on?  Maybe we could meet up and do a little session sometime?  One can shoot and the other corral the kidlets!


----------



## Sarah23 (Jun 10, 2008)

I am a SAHM and I am in the same boat...NO way really go get out and shoot. I have a 2.5 year old and a 9month old. I do sometimes go driving around looking for things ( I live in the kinda-sorta-country, so there is a lot to check out!) but they will only take so much of that, and so will my gas budget! 

My son HATES the camera now and doesn't want anything to do with it. My daughter isnt old enough to care and is a little ham in front of the camera.  I love being able to document so much of their lives like I do.


----------



## Emerana (Jun 11, 2008)

I am glad to know my toddler isnt the only one who hates the camera.


----------



## hippyatheart (Jun 11, 2008)

I am a SAHM as well.  I have 3 kids 5, 3, and 9months.  I also homeschool.  My problem these days id finding the time to shoot as well as thinking of composition or technical stuff.  It feels like I have shooters block (like writers block) because I just don't have the time or energy to figure out how to do it right!  I do have a dream though of being a photographer.  As it si now, I have no idea if I will get there.  I really want to do it all right now, but instead I am cleaning the kitchen for the thousanth time, doing laundry yet again, chasing a climbing baby and homeschooling.


----------



## MACollum (Jun 11, 2008)

It is hard. There are only a few places here to go and the kids don't want to wait for me to take my pictures. We have yet to try many of the museums around (that can get expensive if doing it all the time). Sometimes we go downtown but there are only a few areas there that would be considered safe for a tiny woman to be with kids or camera gear.

One of these days I'll get my conceal-carry permit and I will be able to go anywhere I please...

My youngest starts first grade in the fall (all day now...YAY!) Unfortunately, I'll be in class 3 days a week as well. I have two weekdays where I won't be in class and one of the first things I'm going to do when school starts is go to the zoo ALONE!


----------



## Miaow (Jun 12, 2008)

I think a perfect example of being a photographer and a mom is this afternoon.  

Some sulpher crested cockatoos came down in the front yard so I grabbed the camera.  About 2 mins after taking a couple of pics hear a crash in the house - run in and daughter has luckily just pulled down a toy off a shelf - nothing major so i go back out to try another couple of pics.  Hear a scream - come back in luckily just a toy stuck in something.

Finish taking pics cause it starts to rain and decide to get them off the camera and do a quick PP - daughter decides she wants toast and vegemite - while downloading the pics, resizing and pp'ing make 3 slices of toast.


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 12, 2008)

Miaow said:


> I think a perfect example of being a photographer and a mom is this afternoon.
> 
> Some sulpher crested cockatoos came down in the front yard so I grabbed the camera.  About 2 mins after taking a couple of pics hear a crash in the house - run in and daughter has luckily just pulled down a toy off a shelf - nothing major so i go back out to try another couple of pics.  Hear a scream - come back in luckily just a toy stuck in something.
> 
> Finish taking pics cause it starts to rain and decide to get them off the camera and do a quick PP - daughter decides she wants toast and vegemite - while downloading the pics, resizing and pp'ing make 3 slices of toast.



Vegemite... you gave away the fact you're an Aussie!  In America we put peanut butter and jelly on toast.  I don't know if that's the same.

I put down little kids a lot because I say they're little unappreciative brats 90% of the time, and enjoyable 10% of the time.  But that's not true.  I've never had problems with my nephews when I hang out with them (at most, I have to tell them to play nicely).  But the point of my post is this:  I am almost envious of what you just described.  To have the patience and awareness it takes to balance all of this is truly amazing.  If I had kids, I'd end up quitting photography cause I couldn't keep up, but you do it all!  That's very cool.


----------



## Miaow (Jun 12, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> Vegemite... you gave away the fact you're an Aussie!  In America we put peanut butter and jelly on toast.  I don't know if that's the same.
> 
> I put down little kids a lot because I say they're little unappreciative brats 90% of the time, and enjoyable 10% of the time.  But that's not true.  I've never had problems with my nephews when I hang out with them (at most, I have to tell them to play nicely).  But the point of my post is this:  I am almost envious of what you just described.  To have the patience and awareness it takes to balance all of this is truly amazing.  If I had kids, I'd end up quitting photography cause I couldn't keep up, but you do it all!  That's very cool.



Yes the vegemite does sorta give away the location a bit   I actually can't imagine peanut butter and jelly (i gather thats jam) together, though vegemite's sorta an acquired taste also 

Yes, us mothers do need to have a lot of patience and being able to multi-task well is a really needed asset also I think


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Jun 12, 2008)

MACollum said:


> It is hard. There are only a few places here to go and the kids don't want to wait for me to take my pictures. We have yet to try many of the museums around (that can get expensive if doing it all the time). Sometimes we go downtown but there are only a few areas there that would be considered safe for a tiny woman to be with kids or camera gear.
> 
> One of these days I'll get my conceal-carry permit and I will be able to go anywhere I please...
> 
> My youngest starts first grade in the fall (all day now...YAY!) Unfortunately, I'll be in class 3 days a week as well. I have two weekdays where I won't be in class and one of the first things I'm going to do when school starts is go to the zoo ALONE!


 
Now, now, Mindy, there is no need to start packing heat.  That is all we need- pistol toting moms running around everywhere.


----------



## skieur (Jun 12, 2008)

Rick Waldroup said:


> Now, now, Mindy, there is no need to start packing heat. That is all we need- pistol toting moms running around everywhere.


 
As a Canadian, I can't get my mind around the concept of anyone carrying a gun.

skieur


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Jun 12, 2008)

skieur said:


> As a Canadian, I can't get my mind around the concept of anyone carrying a gun.
> 
> skieur


 
Skieur, you ought to come on down here to Texas.  Guns are _everywhere.  _I was in a store the other day, standing at the check out line, when a little old lady was going through her purse looking for money, and a handgun fell out of her purse.  Scared the living crap out of everyone.  It hit the floor and luckily it did not go off.  She just picked it up and put it back in her purse.  She said she had a permit to carry, and went on her way.


----------



## Emerana (Jun 12, 2008)

I cant imagine people carrying guns either, esp moms.  But alot of my friend have them (I am in texas), but I am pretty sure none of them tote them in their diaper bags LOL

Hound - calling kids brats isnt nice  I think Dads have an easier time doing photography with kids.  Kids (at least mine) are really programed to be close to me, come to me when they have trouble and want me to comfort them when they are upset.  It isnt that Daddy is not loved, but the kids and I spend 24/7 together and we are just very bonded.  So getting photos of them is really hard cause they are so close all the time, and shooting other things is hard because I have to keep an eye on them and they are so tuned into me, that I cant get a moment.  I think its easier for dads...although dads feel free to correct me if I am not correct.


----------



## Miaow (Jun 12, 2008)

Rick Waldroup said:


> Skieur, you ought to come on down here to Texas.  Guns are _everywhere.  _I was in a store the other day, standing at the check out line, when a little old lady was going through her purse looking for money, and a handgun fell out of her purse.  Scared the living crap out of everyone.  It hit the floor and luckily it did not go off.  She just picked it up and put it back in her purse.  She said she had a permit to carry, and went on her way.



You can't carry handguns here unless your a policeman or security (with a license) which I think is a good idea, mainly due to the accidents that can happen etc.  I read on a paper site here this week i think about some little girl in the US who found a gun in her grandmothers bag which was in the trolley while they were shopping (grandma had a license to carry it) and shot herself, They said she was critical at the time of the article being written


----------



## Sarah23 (Jun 12, 2008)

I always carry my GLock.  ESPECIALLY downtown. I seriously think that last time I was down there doing a shoot, I would have gotten mugged. I'm very very very glad I had my weapon on me.


----------



## mrodgers (Jun 12, 2008)

Emerana said:


> I think its easier for dads...although dads feel free to correct me if I am not correct.


Slightly wrong.  Yes to everything you've said there about yourself and your kids.  It's the same with my wife and my kids.  But when we get home from work, at least for me, I am attacked!  See, Mom is the nurturer and the comforter as well as the source of food.  Me?  I'm the jungle gym and the play toy.  It's not until around 9 pm after the kids are in bed for the night that I have time to myself.  And at that point, it's a - dark outside to do anything, and b - pretty darn close to bedtime for me as well.

You do get a bit more time to "sneak away" as a dad, but not much more, at least for me.  Heck, I'm on vacation this week, so there is no leaving for work.  I still haven't gotten anything done that I want to do.  As soon as I'm going to do something, they are yelling at me, "come jump in the pool!"  Once I jump in the pool, they swarm me like piranhas and don't let me back out .  Especially the 4 year old, she's a feisty one.


----------



## rubbertree (Jun 13, 2008)

I am a mom of a 9 and 5 year old and feel I am just getting some time back for myself now. It is much easier at this age to take them along for a photo trip and not have to worry about them running off or at least I can set them up with something to amuse themselves with while I take a few shots. Also it's easier now for me to leave them with dad for a few hours if I want to go out by myself or we pack up the whole family and go.
Though when we first started with children, DH and I were both shooting film and processing it ourselves. Once the first was born we packed up our darkroom because there was just no time for it anymore. Now that there is time, I'm into digital now. I want my DH to get back into photography as well because he's so good at it. We actually met in a photography class in college!
Anyway, I can see the light at the end of the tunnel now. I am working part time and my youngest is about to enter kindergarten, which is only 2 days a week and will work on those days, but once he's in grade 1? I see freedom for me and it will be all about photography.


----------



## MACollum (Jun 17, 2008)

Sarah23 said:


> I always carry my GLock.  ESPECIALLY downtown. I seriously think that last time I was down there doing a shoot, I would have gotten mugged. I'm very very very glad I had my weapon on me.


 
You're in Tulsa, aren't you? I avoid most areas of downtown OKC. Usually when I'm there I stick around the Crystal Bridge or wander around the business district. There are a few homeless people there but they've never bothered me in that area. It's closer to the City Rescue Mission (the southwestern area of downtown) that I've had problems (see below).

Dh has been after me for a while now to get my concealed/carry permit. I'm tiny (5'2", and less than 100 lb) and that tends to draw crazies sometimes (probably because I look like I can be pushed around). I've found myself in sticky situations a few times and wished I was already carrying. Once I was paying my water bill downtown and a guy came begging for money. Even after I gave him all the change I had in my car he continued to harass me, even touching my hair and trying to kiss me. No one ran him off for me (I was in my car, stuck in a line so I couldn't just leave). Another time I was practically assaulted for money while stuck in a McDonald's drive thru. Again, no one helped (and again, I was stuck between cars).

I would just like the freedom to be able to go where I want without having to worry about getting raped or murdered. I'm certainly not stupid enough to keep a loaded gun lying lying around in my purse. (And I haven't carried a diaper bag in years ). My kids are 9 and 6.


----------



## Emerana (Jun 17, 2008)

if you are tiny, couldnt the gun be taken out of your hands and used against you or someone else?

I had no idea oklahoma was so ghetto


----------



## MACollum (Jun 17, 2008)

Emerana said:


> if you are tiny, couldnt the gun be taken out of your hands and used against you or someone else?
> 
> I had no idea oklahoma was so ghetto


 
Yes and no. By law, you can shoot someone threatening your life from 12 feet away. Of course, for it to be self-defense, there has to be a REAL threat; not just someone looking at you funny.

OKC is a much bigger and more urban than many people realize. Not to mention that the OCPD (and the courts) are more inept than not in many cases. We used to live in a ghetto neighborhood on the south side and a neighbor told me that it once took the cops 45 minutes to respond to a stabbing. I've also been involved in 2 hit-and-runs (they hit me, not the other way around) where the cops did NOTHING. :er:


----------



## claned (Jun 17, 2008)

Rick Waldroup said:


> Now, now, Mindy, there is no need to start packing heat.  That is all we need- pistol toting moms running around everywhere.



My husband was recently suggesting I get a carry permit.  He said he'd feel better about the kids and I running around in gator infested lands on our nature hikes.  

OP,  to answer your questions:
What are the best and worst things about being into photography and being a mom?  
_Three adorable kids who are always up to something.  (This is the best and worst-if I am getting pics of one, what *are* the other two doings?!) 
_

How do you get in time to shoot?  
_So far, I just do it when they are with me.  I hope to work out some sort of "me" time this summer while we still have a sitter nearby.  This fall?  Our sitter will be off at school.  We homeschool, so no back to school play time for this mommy.
_
Do you use different cameras when you are seriously shooting verses when just getting snaps of your kids?
_I have a few cameras, but I am intent on carrying the D40 most places.  It has a lovely backpack case to travel in and I want to make sure I can play whenever possible.  My son may inherit my small p&s, with his going to his  yr old sis.  The two yr old can use the old fisher-price 35mm.   I think hubby will use the Canon S5 on biz trips. (With some arm twisting from me- he is not into photography much, but he gets to/has to take some remarkable trips IMO.  Maybe I just need to get out more LOL!)_


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jun 17, 2008)

I went on 1 photo shoot on Monday with my son in tow.  Have another on Thursday that he will be joining also.  I posted the ones from Monday already.. he was really good and not a problem at all   While I portfolio build, I am asking that since I'm working for free that they put up with my kid.  I've had fine responces, and many have told me they don't care at all and that they would be happy to have him there


----------



## maytay20 (Jun 18, 2008)

mrodgers said:


> I think I remember that first thread, Emerana.
> 
> Just wanted to say again, great for all you stay-at-home moms. I don't even know why that term really needs to be in existance. You are doing your duty as a mother in raising your children.
> 
> ...


 
I just want to add to this one kudos to all moms not just the stay at home moms.  Being a parent period is hard no matter if you work or not.    But My DH and I both work and I have a child that passed 1st grade with strait A's in the gifted program (Advanced 3rd grade level) .  And I do not shove my kids off on anyone else.  My MIL or brother watches them but if I did not have any family here they would have to be in a daycare.  Now I would make sure it is not a deathtrap to the best I could but no matter were your kids are there is danger.  The other kids are usually the biggest danger.   I once heard a radio story that said not only are parents here to raise them but we are here to stop them from killing themselves.  If you put a child in a room with a pile of harmless kids toys , a shelf of unicorns or a old nail gun unplugged in the corner the first thing they would go to is the nail gun and some how injure themselves with it or find a way to impale themselves on the unicorns.  :lmao:  This is so true. :lmao:  And we do not both work to buy boats or any fancy toys.  We work so WE can feed them and provide a home for them.  Now we try to have them at a sitter as little as possible Dh works more than I do and we do drive separately sometime in case one of us gets out early.  (This costs us more)  But we do work the same hours when both of us work so that is less time at a sitters.   We both work but we have it arranged so if we are at work we work pretty much the same day / hours.  And I have to say anything whether it is photography or any hobby / Work like this is not easy.  My Dh is very active with my kids and they cling to him as much or sometime more than me.  All N All is it hard job to be a parent no matter if you are home or not.


----------



## maytay20 (Jun 18, 2008)

claned said:


> My husband was recently suggesting I get a carry permit. He said he'd feel better about the kids and I running around in gator infested lands on our nature hikes.
> 
> OP, to answer your questions:
> What are the best and worst things about being into photography and being a mom?
> ...


Hehe my DH also wants me to get a permit.  As long as I can get my _kids_ and I training on how to use the gun when the $ are there I am going to.  
And it is so true even while they are with me I can be shooting or have 1 next to me and the other one can be in to some thing making a mess in the next room.  LOL  
I want a back pack so bad I too carry my camera most places with me but in a total pain in the butt hard shell makeup like suite case.


----------



## Emerana (Jun 18, 2008)

evil, this is a photography forum, not a gun forum.  1 post and its this one?  fishy

Mary, I totally respect working moms and have nothing against them.  As a SAHM alot of people think we have it easy so I am grateful for the pats on the back.  Often families with only one working parent have to make some sacrifices, as do ones with two working parents.  Just different kinds.


----------



## zendianah (Jun 18, 2008)

I have 3 children ages 10, 4, 2. I have been on both sides of the fence. I worked when I only had 2. I worked in Telecomunications. Then I had my 3rd. I could not afford daycare for 3 kids so found financially it made sense to stay home. I love staying at home with my kids. But I know that if needed I can go out and work. I think that if you have to work do it. I don't like when people place judgment on working or non working moms. My mom was a single parent and worked her butt off. She raised 2 responsible working kids. I didn't see her much so that sucked.


----------



## maytay20 (Jun 18, 2008)

I am going to attempt a new bribe next week.  I am going to go to a park that has a small play are but also has some very beautiful areas around it.  They have to let me take pictures of them before they get to play.  We will see how this goes.  LOL


----------



## claned (Jun 18, 2008)

maytay20 said:


> I am going to attempt a new bribe next week.  I am going to go to a park that has a small play are but also has some very beautiful areas around it.  They have to let me take pictures of them before they get to play.  We will see how this goes.  LOL



  G/L and let us know how it works out.


----------



## claned (Jun 18, 2008)

zendianah said:


> I have 3 children ages 10, 4, 2. I have been on both sides of the fence. I worked when I only had 2. I worked in Telecomunications. Then I had my 3rd. I could not afford daycare for 3 kids so found financially it made sense to stay home. I love staying at home with my kids. But I know that if needed I can go out and work. I think that if you have to work do it. I don't like when people place judgment on working or non working moms. My mom was a single parent and worked her butt off. She raised 2 responsible working kids. I didn't see her much so that sucked.



Mine are 10, 5 and 2.  I worked until my middle one was almost a year old and realized that I was not really making much money, esp. when we left the house at 7am and did not return until 7pm.  I was too wiped out to cook, so we ate out.  It was just a crazy life and I am so very blessed to be out of the rat race.  DH unfortunately still makes the commute, so he is gone 7-7 (on the good days)....We try to make the most of the weekends.


----------



## Emerana (Jun 18, 2008)

maytay20 said:


> I am going to attempt a new bribe next week.  I am going to go to a park that has a small play are but also has some very beautiful areas around it.  They have to let me take pictures of them before they get to play.  We will see how this goes.  LOL



My kids arent quite old enough for bribes...well stickers work with my 2 year old but that only goes so far.  Someday we will have to try them.  

OMG one of my friends taught my 2 year old to say "cheeeeze" and make a cheese face when you take his picture.  I was sooooooooo


----------

